

When my heroes fall - toomanyissues

When my heroes fall :(
Time and again I come across people that strike as awesome to me. Occassionally, I get a chance to work with them. And sometimes I get a change to work with them for long enough, to see them fall.
I don&#x27;t mean the fall of my heroes in absolute sense, but their fall in my eyes. Working with someone can be quite insightful. Mostly I am curious enough, that I poke around and get to know a few bits about how these heroes work. I realize that they are not the heroes I thought they were. They are perhaps a bit more vigilant than me, perhaps are interested a bit more in certain topics than me. It is at that moment that I trivialise my heroes. I get a feeling that it is easy enough to be there in their position and that they are not special in any way.
This extra information that I just gleaned was inducing this magical aura around them, and they would appear to be genius, which elevated their position in my eyes. Once I get to know this secret the magic disappears.
Those things that I trivialise are those properties from which a greater property, significant to me emerges. But I always fail to acknowledge the root properly.
My heores fall, and the sad part is that I am the reason for it.
======
nostrademons
Welcome to reality. I think that you'll find that everyone, hero or villain,
has both good qualities and bad qualities. It's not healthy to idolize people,
and it's not healthy to devalue them either.

------
anigbrowl
That's just how life is. People have varying degrees of smartness but success
also has a lot to do with being in the right place at the right time and being
ready to take advantage of an opportunity when presented. This is still a
valuable skill that you can learn from them as individuals. One thing about
successful people is that they don't get too hung up on things needing to be
magical to get through life. Don't let the sense of disappointment lead you
into depression, even though reality may seem a bit of a let-down compared to
your imagination.

